# differential problems? HELP



## ls1goat1307 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys so i have a 04 gto and my diff started making a noise. It sounds like something is thumping and rolling around in my trunk. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions because this noise is driving me crazy. I have researched and researched i have heard driveshaft but i took it out and rolled the car no more then maybe 4mph and still does it. So its clear its something in the rear end. Any information or possible solutions would help. Thanks everyone!


----------



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

Change your diff fluid 2 qts Torco RGO & almost 2 ounces or 1/2 a bottle of Torco type F friction modifier .GM friction modifier is the WRONG stuff for our Dana make diffs... sounds like your fluid is severly degraded & lost viscocity , making the LSD a knocking noise noise.... $35 +/- repair ! try this 1st b4 worrying I have 12k miles on my 05 goat & was sick when that noise , (same as you describe) started happeneing fresh fluid & quiet as a church mouse... you can get torco cheap off of amazon.com


----------



## ls1goat1307 (Apr 11, 2014)

hey thank you bro i will try that and see what happens. hopefully that will solve it even if its for a while. whats the best stuff for our transmissions?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Trans Dex III. It doesn't sound like fluid is your issue. The most likely are bad diff, driveshaft guibo or center carrier bearing


----------



## ls1goat1307 (Apr 11, 2014)

i have taken the ds out and rolled it and it still does it so im sure its not the ds. i have heard and read that it could be an axle. what would be the best replacement for the diff? or where could i get one?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cleveland Pick-A-Part for used or gForce Engineering for new or rebuild


----------



## ls1goat1307 (Apr 11, 2014)

Any good forums on setting backlash on the diff ?


----------

